# How to find source of hornet's nest



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Over the past week I have seen what I think are hornets swarming around a spot at the edge of my lawn near an Arbor Vitae tree. I assume the are hornets, but can't be 100% sure since they are constantly moving when I (dare) get close enough to inspect them. All I can say for sure is that they fly and hover similar to hornets, and they are dark in color.

The problem is that I don't know where their hive is located to get rid of it. I only see them swarming around that spot in late morning/midday, but by the evening they are not active. I can't find a hive on the Arbor Vitae when I visually inspected it. At the foot of the tree are grass clippings that I have deposited months ago. Could the nest be under these clippings? What would be the best way to take it out?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

If they're dark, any chance they are mud daubers? If so, mud daubers are NON aggressive and incredible spider-killing "machines!"

I would definitely make sure they are not mud daubers searching the arborvitae for spiders (but, in addition to being "busy" once the sun is high in the sky, mud daubers are typically also active before sunset - ESPecially in sunny, southern exposed facing areas …)



Phids said:


> … What would be the best way to take it out?


Not 100% positive about the "best" way; however; the "most effective" way may be an active ingredient which they take back to the nest … I.e., Fipronil.

(" _In New Zealand, fipronil was used in trials to control wasps (Vespula spp.), which are a threat to indigenous biodiversity.[9] It is now being used by the Department of Conservation to attempt local eradication of wasps_" https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fipronil )

The primary concern in using such active ingredients is *NOT using such active ingredients ANYwhere beneficial (honey) bees could possibly come into contact with the treated area* …

In specifically limited applications, I've recently begun using "Navigator SC" insecticide which like other products is 9.1% Fipronil: https://www.domyown.com/navigator-sc-termiticide-p-19237.html

"_This non-repellent insecticide is undetectable by the target insects. Pests that come in contact with and ingest the applied product will spread the insecticide within their nests resulting in quicker colony elimination_."

Label: https://www.domyown.com/msds/Navigator_SC_Termiticide_Insecticide_Label_2021.pdf


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Thanks @440mag . That is really helpful. I didn't even know about mud daubers. When I researched them, I saw they are supposed to have a thin body and construct tubular nests out of mud, usually along structures. I will have to be on the lookout for those kinds of nests nearby.

This morning I tried to take a picture of one, but it was really difficult because they're flying pretty fast. I did manage to kind of get one. The body of this one is blackish and yellow, but seems to be too thick for a mud dauber? I'll have to do more investigating.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/blue-winged-wasp

.... maybe


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/blue-winged-wasp
> 
> .... maybe


Fascinating. That might explain why I see them hovering in the same place each day above the edge of my lawn. In fact, the markings appear to be the same as the photos of the Blue Winged Wasp on that website.

I had a Japanese Beetle problem in my lawn in early summer, so perhaps these wasps are hunting for those kinds of grubs:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=487671#p487671


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

The plot thickens … !!!!


----------

